

Ask HN: Monetize my webapp as an intl. student on a US F1 visa? - jabo

A friend and I are working on a web app that we plan to charge customers for. But I am currently a graduate student in California on an F1 student visa which mandates that I cannot work off-campus. So does anyone in the HN community know if monetizing our web app would constitute as off-campus work?<p>More generally, what should I do legally as an international student to monetize our web-app? Do I setup an LLC or can I just start accepting payments through my personal US bank account and pay taxes for it? Any help or pointers in the right direction would be really helpful.
======
aditya
IANAL and I haven't ever tried anything of this sort but I _think_ you can
start your own LLC or C Corp, and work for it on OPT for 17months:
<http://www.ice.gov/sevis/stemlist.htm>

You'd have to burn your OPT though, so be careful. In any case, talk to an
immigration lawyer before you do anything.

